# Great article on Moebius



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I know this is old news but I finally got around to reading the article on Moebius in Famous Monsters 252. Lots of great info and pics. Dave actually looks relaxed! I thought with all the nit picking he has to deal with on this board at times it may sour his outlook! Good to see him smile! Lol!

Nice to see Moebius get some recognition for thier contribution to our hobby!

BTW- Is it true that Moebius has plans to do the Big Seaview 8 window movie version? I read it 3 times to make sure I was not hallucinating! That would be fantastic indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I know this is old news but I finally got around to reading the article on Moebius in Famous Monsters 252. Lots of great info and pics. Dave actually looks relaxed! I thought with all the nit picking he has to deal with on this board at times it may sour his outlook! Good to see him smile! Lol!
> 
> Nice to see Moebius get some recognition for thier contribution to our hobby!
> 
> BTW- Is it true that Moebius has plans to do the Big Seaview 8 window movie version? I read it 3 times to make sure I was not hallucinating! That would be fantastic indeed! :thumbsup:


Hmm, I'll have to read that myself. Nothing released on another big Seaview, I'll have to check what I wrote as responses on that interview. We may have talked about it, but no current plans to release one.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess you can't post that article anywhere for legal reasons,or at least talk about it in detail.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh well! There was light but now it is dark again! I knew it was too good to be true! Still waiting on after market on this one.....

Thanks for the reply Frank.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

To ask for Moebius to manufacture another Seaview,the 8 window variant would be asking a lot,if you are talking about the big one.After market resin parts would be more a plausible option.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The rear half and sail of the original Big Seaview could still be used. New front hull and some interior mods mostly. Someday....:wave:

There was suposed to be a conversion hull offered by Rick Teskey which has not yet materialized....


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Glad you enjoyed the article.


----------

